# End of Fish Day - der Fisch ist alle!



## Rheinangler (14. März 2022)

Meine Meinung ist zum vg. Beitrag ist zunächst mal, dass hier mit falschen Zahlen jongliert wird, um damit ein ideologisches Bild zu unterfüttern. Das ist nicht gut und dem Thema nicht dienlich. Denn ohne Zweifel muss natürlich der Verbraucher ein Bewusstsein für das Lebensmittel Fisch - wie aber auch für andere Lebensmittel - erlangen.  

Nichtmals ich als Angler und auch Norwegenfahrer schaffe es, 20KG Seefisch in einem Jahr alleine zu vertilgen - bei meiner fünfköpfigen Familie wären das unglaubliche 100KG Seefisch. 20Kilo Fisch als Durchschnittsmenge pro Kopf in Deutschland als Basis zu nehmen kann aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig sein. Es sei denn, die Studie geht vom Lebendgewicht der Fische aus - dann könnte die Rechnung aufgehen.

Nichtsdestotrotz werden unsere heimischen Meere nicht mehr genug Fisch "produzieren", um den Bedarf nach Seefisch in Deutschland und EU zu stillen. Und darüber muss zwingend nachgedacht werden - die Meere sind leer gefischt und ob sich die dezimierten Bestände jemals wieder erholen steht in den Sternen. Nachhaltigkeit und Fischereiindustrie stehen im krassen Gegensatz. 
Natürlich kann auch die Nutzung von regionalem Süßwasserfisch ein Teil der Lösung sein. Aber auch diese Gewässer sind - weil nicht nachhaltig bewirtschaftet - schnell überfischt und andere Einflüsse - wie der Kormaran - tragen ebenfalls zum Problem bei. Die Idee, dass alle einfach angeln gehen sollen und nicht mehr auf Fisch im Supermarkt zurückgreifen sollen, ist aus meiner Sicht zu simpel und würde das Problem nur verlagern.


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> 20Kilo Fisch als Durchschnittsmenge pro Kopf in Deutschland als Basis zu nehmen kann aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig sein


2 mal in der Woche Fisch zu je 250g sind über 20kg.
Als Durchschnitt 20kg kann da durchaus sein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. März 2022)

Wenn ich Fisch im Supermarkt kaufe, dann meist als Konserve oder ein tiefgekühltes Frutti di Mare - Mix. Wenn ein jährlicher Verzehr von 20kg Fisch berechnet wurde, bezieht sich das inkl. Verpackung? 

 Wenn in diesen 20 kg auch der Verzehr von Krusten- und Schalentieren enthalten sind, kommt das schon hin. Wenn ich das Gewicht von meinen in einem Jahr gefangenen Fisch dazurechne, reichen 20 kg nicht....Trotzdem verzichte ich auf den Kauf von Tiefkühlforellen und Fischimportprodukte. 
Dann kaufe ich lieber heimische Fische oder - teile beim Fischwagen auf dem Markt! 

Aber nur solange, wie die Saison noch nicht angefangen hat bzw. die Schonzeit noch dauert.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2022)

Tagesaktuell - Wir haben ja heute den Schnitzel-Blowjob-Tag... 

Da kann man ja mal Nahrungstechnisch bewusst umstellen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Tagesaktuell - Wir haben ja heute den Schnitzel-Blowjob-Tag...
> 
> Da kann man ja mal Nahrungstechnisch bewusst umstellen


Schni-Blo-Day


----------



## Rheinangler (14. März 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> 2 mal in der Woche Fisch zu je 250g sind über 20kg.
> Als Durchschnitt 20kg kann da durchaus sein.


Also ich als Angler esse nicht zweimal die Woche Fisch - obwohl ich es könnte. Ich zweifel an, dass diese Rechnung als deutschlandweiter Durchschnitt zutrifft.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2022)

Hallo,

als Angler kaufe ich grundsätzlich keinen Fisch. Ich entnehme Forellen (hauptsächlich), ein paar Hechte und ein paar Karpfen und wenn es sich, beim Spinnfischen so ergibt noch 2/3 Zander und 1/2 Waller. Ein paar Fische verschenke ich. Das reicht mir.
Übrigens laut Greenpeace oder WWF soll der einzige ökologisch bedenkenlos zu essende Fisch der Zuchtkarpfen sein.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (14. März 2022)

Der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch scheint mir auch recht hoch zu sein aber selbst wenn er nur die Hälfte dessen betragen würde, bliebe das Problem bestehen. Eigentlich (!) dürfte man keinen Fisch kaufen, aber eigentlich dürfte man auch keinen Plastikmüll verursachen, kein Auto fahren, keine Orangen aus Andalucia essen und Nestlé muss man auch boykottieren.

Wäre ich ein besserer Angler, müsste ich nicht drei- oder viermal im Jahr Hering kaufen. Anderen Fisch esse ich praktisch nie. Alle paar Jahre einen Karpfen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2022)

Traue keine Statistik, wenn du sie nicht selber gefälscht hast.








						Pro-Kopf-Konsum von Fisch in Deutschland bis 2020 | Statista
					

Der durchschnittliche Konsum von Fisch und Fischereierzeugnisse deutscher Verbraucher summierte sich im Jahr 2020 auf rund 14,1 Kilogramm pro Kopf.




					de.statista.com
				




Hier geht man im Gegensatz von 4,1 kg pro Kopf Jahresverbrauch aus,






						Infografiken - Fischinfo
					

Informationen, Warenkunde, und Rezepte rund um Fisch und Meeresfrüchte, aber auch Daten und Fakten aus der Fischwirtschaft und zum Konsum von Fisch und Meeresfrüchten in Deutschland




					www.fischinfo.de
				




hier von 5,9 kg.

Und dann noch die Unterschiede von Lebendfanggewicht, Verzehrgewicht oder Gewicht einschließlich Meeresfrüchte und Co.

Wem ich da jetzt glaube, es sind ja noch andere Quellen vorhanden, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## fuu_xD (14. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Angler kaufe ich grundsätzlich keinen Fisch. Ich entnehme Forellen (hauptsächlich), ein paar Hechte und ein paar Karpfen und wenn es sich, beim Spinnfischen so ergibt noch 2/3 Zander und 1/2 Waller. Ein paar Fische verschenke ich. Das reicht mir.
> Übrigens laut Greenpeace oder WWF soll der einzige ökologisch bedenkenlos zu essende Fisch der Zuchtkarpfen sein.
> ...


Entnehme in Zukunft doch lieber den ganzen Fisch, ich denke dass ein drittel bzw. ein halbierter Fisch nur wenig Überlebenschancen hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Entnehme in Zukunft doch lieber den ganzen Fisch, ich denke dass ein drittel bzw. ein halbierter Fisch nur wenig Überlebenschancen hat.


Hallo,


????


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. März 2022)

Also wenn ich mich im Verwandten, Bekannten und Freundschaftskreis so umsehe, wer da alles kein Fisch ist, müsste nach der Rechnung der Verbrauch von 20kg pro Person um ein vielfaches höher sein.  Geht gar nicht! Und dennoch ändert es natürlich nichts an der allgemeinen weltweiten Misslage.


----------



## fishhawk (15. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Übrigens laut Greenpeace oder WWF soll der einzige ökologisch bedenkenlos zu essende Fisch der Zuchtkarpfen sein.


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, da keine Anglerfänge mit bewertet wurden.

Der original Aischgründer Karpfen erfüllt auf alle Fälle die Kriterien, da hier ja keine intensive Aquakultur mit Mastfutter erlaubt ist.

Die Anzahl der Fische pro Hektar ist auf eine extensives Maß gedeckelt , die Zufütterung ist auch nur begrenzt und nur mit heimischem Getreide (kein Mais) erlaubt.

Zuchtkarpfen, die in Intensivhaltung in Warmwasserbecken mit hohem  Mastfuttereinsatz produziert werden, erfüllen die Nachhaltigkeitskriterien wohl nicht. 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Traue keine Statistik, wenn du sie nicht selber gefälscht hast.


So ist das.

Solange es  überhaupt keine Quellenangabe zu den 20kg gibt, muss man das wohl als reine Behauptung einstufen.

Die einschlägigen Statistikportale geben das für Deutschland jedenfalls bei Weitem nicht her.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. März 2022)

Wahrscheinlich rechnen die auch den toten Rückwurf und die Fische, die zu Fischmehl als Futter verwendet wurden.
Ich kenne sehr viele Angler, die überhaupt kein Fisch essen und selbst die Fischesser im Bekanntenkreis kommen nur auf geringe Mengen.


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Es könnte sein, dass einfach die Fänge des im Land verarbeiteten Fischs und der importierten Menge zugrunde gelegt werden. 

Das sind natürlich Bruttomengen, die mit den tatsächlich verzehrten kg/Kopf nicht allzu viel zu tun haben.


----------



## Rheinangler (15. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass einfach die Fänge des im Land verarbeiteten Fischs und der importierten Menge zugrunde gelegt werden.
> 
> Das sind natürlich Bruttomengen, die mit den tatsächlich verzehrten kg/Kopf nicht allzu viel zu tun haben.


Na ja...., aber in irgendwelchen Mägen müssten ja auch diese Mengen dann verbleiben. Never - ich kenne in meinem Umfeld keinen, der 20KG Fisch übers Jahr verteilt alleine futtert. Die genannte auf Deutschland bezogene pro Kopf Zahl ist schlicht bullshit und stimmt nicht annähernd - das sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sämtliche theoretische Fangquoten der Fischereiindustrie inkl. der geschätzen Tot Rückwürfe + der theoretischen Fänge der Angler (...hier wird ja auch gerne hochgerechnet - ich erinnere da nur an die angebliche Fangmenge beim Ostseedorsch durch Angler) summiert wird und dann auf die Einwohner des Anrainerlandes Deutschland umgelegt wird. Das "deutscher" Seefisch aber nicht ausschließlich in auf deutschen Tellern landet wird dabei ausgeblendet. Österreich z.B. hat keine Meeresanbindung und trotzdem landet da Seefisch auf den Tellern - vermutlich nicht wesentlich weniger als in Deutschland.

Simple Vorgehensweise, aber falscher Rechenweg. Im Ergebnis ist es aber zweifelsfrei, dass dem Meer viel zu viel Fisch durch zudem nicht nachhaltige Fischerei entnommen wird. Ich finde es immer schade, wenn Argumente verbogen werden um ein gewünschtes Ergebnis zu begründen. Das dient der Sache leider überhaupt nicht - ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Na ja...., aber in irgendwelchen Mägen müssten ja auch diese Mengen dann verbleiben.


Eben nicht, jedenfalls nicht komplett. Wirkliche Zahlen kenne ich nicht aber vielleicht wird so gerechnet: Kutter kommt mit 10 Tonnen Fisch zurück. Nach dem Aussortieren des Beifangs bleiben 8t und diese ergeben 4t Heringsfilet, die zu Matjes verarbeitet und gegessen werden. Tatsächlich verzehrt werden also nur 40% der Gesamtmenge. 
Bei unseren 20 kg wären das noch 8 kg - das klingt schon realistischer, finde ich.

Wie gesagt, die Zahlen sind reine Fiktion aber so ungefähr könnte ich mir die Rechnerei vorstellen.


----------



## Rheinangler (15. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eben nicht, jedenfalls nicht komplett. Wirkliche Zahlen kenne ich nicht aber vielleicht wird so gerechnet: Kutter kommt mit 10 Tonnen Fisch zurück. Nach dem Aussortieren des Beifangs bleiben 8t und diese ergeben 4t Heringsfilet, die zu Matjes verarbeitet und gegessen werden. Tatsächlich verzehrt werden also nur 40% der Gesamtmenge.
> Bei unseren 20 kg wären das noch 8 kg - das klingt schon realistischer, finde ich.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Zahlen sind reine Fiktion aber so ungefähr könnte ich mir die Rechnerei vorstellen.


Ja - kann natürlich sein, aber dann bleibt die Zahl - so wie sie dargestellt wird - bullshit. Denn der interessierte Verbraucher wird dann sagen, dass "er" ja dann zu den "Guten" zählt - schließlich verzehrt er ja nur 8 kg. Folglich braucht er sein Konsumverhalten nicht überdenken oder in Frage stellen. 
Das meinte ich damit, als ich schrieb "ist der Sache nicht dienlich".


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Damit hast du leider vollkommen Recht. Eigentlich bräuchte es solche Statistiken mit Zahlen, bei denen jeder Normalsterbliche ins Grübeln kommt, überhaupt nicht. Dass die Kacke am dampfen ist, liegt auf der Hand, ist nicht neu und wer sich auch nur ein bisschen dafür interessiert, weiß das auch. 
Wem das alles egal ist, lässt sich auch nicht von Statistiken überzeugen. Auch nicht wenn die Zahlen völlig überzogen sind.


----------



## fishhawk (15. März 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinangler schrieb:


> dann bleibt die Zahl - so wie sie dargestellt wird - bullshit.


So sehe ich das auch.

Laut den einschlägigen Statistikportalen importierte Deutschland im Jahr 2021 genau 144.523  t Fischereierzeugnisse.

Wenn man das in  Importmenge pro Einwohner umrechnet, erscheint mir dieser end-of-fish-day ziemlich willkürlich gewählt.

Aber mittlerweile zählen Daten/Fakten ja weniger als Aufmerksamkeit.

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass viele Seefischbestände überfischt sind und die intensive Aquakultur auch nicht unbedingt zu Umwelt- und Klimaschutz beiträgt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. März 2022)

Man sollte nicht alles so schwarz sehen, nichts ist zu Ende.


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

"The chase is better than the catch" 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Herr Scooter Angler ist. Seine Musik war aber schon mal deutlich besser.


----------



## rippi (15. März 2022)

20 kg ist so viel nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> 20 kg ist so viel nicht.


Stimmt, Fischmäßig sind das 15 Fischstäbchen pro Woche.


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Knapp die Hälfte des Gewichts macht die Panade aus.

20kg sind schon viel. Ich habe heute ein Portion Matjes reingeschoben, das waren 200g. Das müsste ich zweimal wöchentlich essen um auf die 20kg zu kommen. Könnte ich nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## rippi (15. März 2022)

Also schon mal 200 g. Jetzt noch bis Sonntag 200 g dazu und das über das Jahr hinweg. Man muss auch bedenken, dass ein großes Filet schon gut 400-500g haben kann. Dazu noch ein paar Fischstreifen als Snack oder ein bisschen Aufstrich wie Heringssalat oder Dorschrogen für das Kornbrot zum Frühstück sind auch schon 200 g.


----------



## degl (16. März 2022)

Und nach wie vor fehlt bei dieser/en Statistiken immer die anzahl Kilos, die entsorgt werden müssen.......frischer Fisch hat auch nur begrenzte Lagerzeit, Konserven haben ein Ablaufdatum und Gefrohrene sind auch nicht so lange Lagerfähig ohne das es an den Geschmack geht......................Ja, wie hier schon geschrieben sind in unserem Umfeld gar nicht so Viele, die Fisch essen und Beifang/Discard sind wohl eher das große Problem.........zerstört es doch aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht die Zukunft der Fischbestände im erheblichen Maße.................aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor wie der "Murmeltiertag"......immer die gleiche Leier um immer das gleiche Problem...........

gruß degl


----------



## yukonjack (16. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> "The chase is better than the catch"
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Herr Scooter Angler ist. Seine Musik war aber schon mal deutlich besser.


Wann soll das denn gewesen sein?

Zu den 20kg Jahresverbrauch, wenn ich Forelle, Hering, Dorsch, Makrele und Aal (selbst gefangen )zusammen rechne, komme ich da schon hin. Da sind die vielen Fischbrötchen noch nicht eingerechnet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. März 2022)

Das wir es hier mit einer unbrauchbaren Statistik zu tun haben, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Nicht zuletzt beim Thema Baglimit haben wir gesehen, wie viel Unsinn da miteinander verglichen wird. Daher ist kaum verwunderlich, das solch apokalyptische Auswertungen dabei rum kommen, wenn diese von Organisationen, Gruppen und Lobbys gemacht werden, die ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgen.
Eine Meldung, die für aufsehen sorgt, ist da die beste Publicity und spielt denen jedes Jahr erneut in die Karten. Natürlich werden die Werte so gesammelt und dargestellt, dass diese für die eigenen Zwecke passen.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Nichtmals ich als Angler und auch Norwegenfahrer schaffe es, 20KG Seefisch in einem Jahr alleine zu vertilgen - bei meiner fünfköpfigen Familie wären das unglaubliche 100KG Seefisch. 20Kilo Fisch als Durchschnittsmenge pro Kopf in Deutschland als Basis zu nehmen kann aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig sein. Es sei denn, die Studie geht vom Lebendgewicht der Fische aus - dann könnte die Rechnung aufgehen.


Ich glaube wir (drei Erwachsene) könnten dies wohl schaffen. Aber sind damit vermutlich die Ausnahme und diese Ausnahme auch nur deshalb, weil ich meinen Lebensstil aufgrund des Herzinfarkts um 180Grad gedreht habe und daher viel mehr Fisch und weniger Fleisch esse. Zwei Mal Fisch ist ja das, was auch oft von Gesundheits-Instituten und c.o. empfohlen wird. Vermutlich hat man genau diesen Wert genommen, dass jeder Deutsche zwei Mal die Woche Fisch isst und dann die 200gr als Gewicht dafür genommen.

Wohin die Reise am Ende wirklich geht, ich weiß es nicht. Wenn man aber so Dinge wie Fischstäbchen, Schlemmerfilet und c.o. dazu nimmt, dann mag es vermutlich doch ein wenig mehr als erwartet sein. Aber von den 20kg sind wir weit entfernt.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz werden unsere heimischen Meere nicht mehr genug Fisch "produzieren", um den Bedarf nach Seefisch in Deutschland und EU zu stillen. Und darüber muss zwingend nachgedacht werden - die Meere sind leer gefischt und ob sich die dezimierten Bestände jemals wieder erholen steht in den Sternen.


Ich glaube es könnte schon helfen, wenn man auch Mal beim Fisch ein wenig ausweicht.
Wir haben Plattfisch Bestände wie nie zuvor. Die Fische sind Schmackhaft und in Masse vorhanden. Stattdessen werden weiterhin nur Dorsche und c.o. gefordert. Plattfische hingegen bringen so wenig Geld, dass diese erst gar nicht vom Fischer gefangen werden wollen. Ich bin mit zwei Fischern befreundet und bekomme daher auch immer die Geschichten und Fakten erzählt. Es ist ein Trauerspiel, was da abgeht. (Einer der beiden Fischer ist momentan Arbeitslos, weil die wegen dem Sprit nicht mehr raus fahren, was noch hinzu kommt.)

Warum wird nicht mehr auf Plattfisch ausgewichen, der ebenfalls sehr Nahrhaft ist? Da sollte man vielleicht ansetzen.

----

Den Vorschlag, mehr auf regionalen Fisch zu setzen, halte ich für nicht durchsetzbar. Unsere Fischdichte in Deutschland ist ein graus. Wir haben hohen Angeldruck aber wenig Biomasse. Da bringt es nichts, noch mehr auf diese Gewässer zu gehen. Eigentlich wäre der andere Weg, dort das Zurücksetzen der Fische zu erlauben, der gesündere Weg. Aber die Mentalität der Deutschen ist es ja, allen gerecht zu werden und somit wird es auch in dieser Richtung nichts werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. März 2022)

Für jemanden der gerne Fisch ist, halte ich die 20Kg pro Jahr, und dabei gehe ich vom Nettogewicht aus,
nicht für unrealistisch.
Aber, der leckerste Fisch ist nach wie vor der Schnitzelfisch  .
Mehr sage ich zu dem Thema nicht.


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. März 2022)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen.
Ich selbst esse zwei mal die Woche Fisch 1x die Woche Fleisch, was wir in der Familie schon immer so machen. Bei mir persönlich sind es in jedem Fall mehr wie 20Kilo.
Zu 95% ist das selbst gefangener Fisch, der Rest ist Konserve. Ich kaufe ansonsten keinen Fisch, weil ich weiß, das der Fisch nicht so frisch sein kann wie selbst gefangener Fisch und seitdem ich 1996 eine Lebensmittelvergiftung wegen gekauftem Fisch hatte, nehme ich nur noch von mir selbst gefangen Fisch.

Ausnahme bilden hier nur die Backfischbrötchen und belegten Fischbrötchen an der Küste, wenn ich dort Urlaub mache.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Warum wird nicht mehr auf Plattfisch ausgewichen, der ebenfalls sehr Nahrhaft ist?


Biete sie als Filet an und es wird verkauft, ganze Fische sind schwierig, weil die Platten für viele Menschen komisch aussehen. 
Kenne ich aus meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis. 
Damals waren wir zusammen mit Freunden auf Fehmarn, welche mit Angeln nichts am Hut hatten. Als ich dann Abends mit den Platten heim kam hieß es nur "oh mein Gott, was ist denn das, das ess ich nicht" 
Zuhause haben die die gebratenen Filets aber genossen, weil sie dachten es wäre was anderes. 

Versuch mal ganze Steinbeisser in der Auslage zu verkaufen oder die abgezogenen Filets. Ich weiß jetzt schon, was verkauft wird und was liegen bleibt.

Das gleiche Thema Tilapia. Hier wissen die Menschen nicht mal was sie essen, finde ich immer wieder lustig.


----------



## MarkusZ (16. März 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Deutschland muss zu viel Fisch aus anderen Teilen der Welt importieren!





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Bedenklich: So früh wie dieses Jahr, war dieses Datum noch nie!


Komisch.

Laut dem Statistischen Bundesamt ist die Importmenge in DE aber seit Jahren deutlich am sinken.

Das erhöht nicht unbedingt die Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Vereins, auch wenn ich das grundsätzliche Problem erkenne und die Stoßrichtung durchaus in Ordnung finde.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Regionalität sollte einen noch viel größeren Stellenwert bekommen.


Das stimmt schon.

Der größte Teil der Zuchtlachse aus Norwegen oder Chile, Pangasius aus Vietnam etc. , ist nicht nur schlecht für die Klimabilanz, sondern auch schlecht für Umwelt und Artenschutz.

Wer kein Angler ist, wird da wohl eher etwas Verzicht üben müssen, denn die deutsche Teichwirtschaft wird das kaum  ausgleichen können.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2022)

.


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2022)

Na ja, kompletter Unsinn ist so etwas nicht, wenn auch die Art und Weise ziemlich hanebüchen daherkommen. 
Die Mengen an Fisch, die gefangen werden können, ohne dass die Population zu Schaden kommt, sind ja bekannt. Das lässt sich auf die Bevölkerung umrechnen und wenn es heißt: letztes Jahr wurde die dreifache Menge dessen verbraucht, was vertretbar gewesen wäre, interessiert das keinen Menschen.

Also wird es ein bisschen polemisch und plakativ. Ich finde schon, dass es wirkt, einfach weil es anschaulicher ist als nackte Zahlen. So gesehen nützt es vielleicht was, weil es die ein oder andere Person geben könnte, die den eigenen Fischkonsum etwas kritischer hinterfragt als zuvor. 

Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, schaden solche seltsamen und unglaubwürdigen Statistiken der Sache eher als sie nützen.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> ............Biete sie als Filet an und es wird verkauft, ganze Fische sind schwierig, weil die Platten für viele Menschen komisch aussehen.
> Kenne ich aus meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis.
> Damals waren wir zusammen mit Freunden auf Fehmarn, welche mit Angeln nichts am Hut hatten. Als ich dann Abends mit den Platten heim kam hieß es nur "oh mein Gott, was ist denn das, das ess ich nicht"
> Zuhause haben die die gebratenen Filets aber genossen, weil sie dachten es wäre was anderes.
> ...


So schauts aus. 
Vor ca. 30 Jahre auf Langeland, sind Karfreitag angereist (Zwei Familien mit Kinder) und wollten dann Fisch kaufen. Alle Läden und Fischhändler im Hafen Bagenkop geschlossen, wir haben da In Ristinge einen kleinen Nebenerwerbsfischer gefunden. Auf unsere Frage nach Fisch kam die Antwort: "Ich habe hier nur 5 Kg von die kleine Fisch mit die grüne Gräten, Fisch ist ausgenommen und abgezogen". Ein weiteres Ehepaar war ebenfalls zuerst in Bagenkop und dann anschließend in Ristinge. Da ich fair sein wollte, fragte ich dieses Ehepaar "Sollen wir uns die 5 Kg teilen?", die Antwort war "Nein die essen wir nicht". Ich konnte mein Grinsen kaum unterdrücken, der Fischer hat mir anschließend 5 Kg Aalmuttern zu einem sensationell günstigem Preis verkauft.
Wie zu erwarten waren alle von dem Fisch geschmacklich unheimlich angetan.

Ganze Seeteufel und Steinbeißer wären in Deutschland unverkäuflich, auch Köhler lassen sich nur als Seelachs verkaufen.


----------



## geomas (17. März 2022)

Generell finde ich diese Art von „Ressourcen-sind-alle-Tage” ganz sinnvoll. 
Aber die Berechnungsgrundlagen müssen schon klar und nachvollziehbar sein, da bin ich zu 100% bei Mescalero . Was mir dabei einfällt: 
weiß jemand, wieviel KG Fisch als Futtergrundlage (Pellets) für die Aquakultur-Produktion von rechnerisch 100gr Räucherlachs verbraucht werden?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. März 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Biete sie als Filet an und es wird verkauft, ganze Fische sind schwierig, weil die Platten für viele Menschen komisch aussehen.
> Kenne ich aus meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis.
> Damals waren wir zusammen mit Freunden auf Fehmarn, welche mit Angeln nichts am Hut hatten. Als ich dann Abends mit den Platten heim kam hieß es nur "oh mein Gott, was ist denn das, das ess ich nicht"
> Zuhause haben die die gebratenen Filets aber genossen, weil sie dachten es wäre was anderes.
> Versuch mal ganze Steinbeisser in der Auslage zu verkaufen oder die abgezogenen Filets. Ich weiß jetzt schon, was verkauft wird und was liegen bleibt.


Eben genau das.
Fisch wird ja auch oft unter anderem Namen vermarktet, damit er sich besser verkauft. 
Seeteufel heißt gerne Forellenstör, der Köhler - wie hier bereits genannt - nennt sich Seelachs, der Goldlachs hat auch nichts mit einem Lachs gemeinsam und selbst der Dornenhai heißt teilweise Steinlachs. Jemand schon Mal Schillerlocken gegessen und dabei an Hai gedacht? 

Aber damit so etwas geschieht, müsste auch jemand Interesse daran zeigen und es umsetzen. Wenn man sich darum kümmern würde, wäre das eine gute Alternative. Warum nicht auch Plattfisch-Fleisch als Fischstäbchen anbieten? Oder Backfisch und Kibbelinge häufiger mit dem Fleisch vom Plattfisch?
Der Fisch ist in Massen da, schmeckt ausgezeichnet und ist gesund.

Nur da er in Massen da ist und die Fischer quasi nichts dafür bekommen, bringt es auch wenig den zu befischen. Da müsste man vielleicht ansetzen.


----------



## keilerkopf (17. März 2022)

Futtern gemischt. In der Familie kommt Seefisch besser an als südostniedersächsischer Süßwasserbewohner.
Wenn ich Fisch kaufe, dann also bewußt Arten, die ich bei der Feierabendtour am See nicht selber fangen kann.
Zur Menge:
20kg/53Wochen = 0,377kg/Woche

==> Halte das für durchaus realistisch, da das grob einer einzigen Fischmahlzeit in der Woche entspricht (das ist eine Forelle mit ~30cm, drei Fischfrikadellen).


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. März 2022)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> Halte das für durchaus realistisch, da das grob einer einzigen Fischmahlzeit in der Woche entspricht (das ist eine Forelle mit ~30cm, drei Fischfrikadellen).


Wenn du aber jedes Baby, Kleinkind und jeden Nichtfischesser mit eingerechnet hast, sieht es am Ende bei 20 kg ganz anders aus. 20 kg für jeden Deutschen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> und jeden Nichtfischesser mit eingerechnet


Genau,  Vegetarier oder Veganer sind ja ne boomende Gruppe und nicht nur die essen ja i.d.R. überhaupt keinen Fisch.

Da es beim end-of-fish-day aber hauptsächlich um die importierte Menge pro Kopf geht und die Importmenge laut destatis.de seit Jahren deutlich sinkt, erscheint es schon seltsam, dass der Tag plötzlich so früh ist wie nie.

Einfach ne Zahl rauszuhauen ohne die Berechnungsgrundlagen zu nennen halte ich für wenig seriös.


----------



## keilerkopf (18. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du aber jedes Baby, Kleinkind und jeden Nichtfischesser mit eingerechnet hast, sieht es am Ende bei 20 kg ganz anders aus. 20 kg für jeden Deutschen.


Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich die Zahlen für sauber wissenschaftlich ermittelt halte. 
Wenn ich die Kinder rausrechne, steigen die 377g um 10-15%. 
Und eine saubere Ermittlung von Veganern im Verhältnis zu Vielfischessern gibt es auch nicht.
Daher: Weiß nicht, ob die Zahlen alle stimmen, aber nachvollziehbar und plausibel sind die Konsumwerte


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2022)

wie kann man sich über solche Statistik so in Fahrt bringen - aufgekaufte Menge auf die Bevölkerungszahl
verteilt kommt ja einfach mal hin . Ist es aber auf das verkaufte Produkt umgelegt oder nur auf die Lebendmasse ?
Schon auf die selbst gefangenen Fische komme ich beim Lebendgewicht weit über 20Kg / Jahr
Trotzdem ein interessanter Beitrag - wenn man ihn nicht total zerpfückt .


----------



## Rheinangler (21. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein interessanter Beitrag - wenn man ihn nicht total zerpfückt .


Absolut richtig, aber er wäre noch interessanter weil wirkungsvoller, wenn er mit erklärten Werten arbeiten würde. Ohne weitere Kommentierung muss ich als Angler und auch Fischesser erstmal davon ausgehen, dass hier wieder mit sinnlosen Informationen jongliert wird und das geht dann im Ergebnis am Ziel vorbei. 
Ich bin wirklich immer gerne bereit mich und mein Verhalten zu reflektieren - wenn aber "die Kritik" mich nicht direkt betrifft (esse keine 20KG Fisch im Jahr), werde ich mir über MEIN Konsumverhalten auch keine Gedanken machen (müssen). 
Ähnlich erging es mir auch bei der Argumentationskette für ein Baglimit beim Ostseedorsch für Angler. Da wurden jahrelang Statistiken zugunsten der industriellen Fischerei verbogen, mit Zahlen lustig jongliert, und im Ergebnis dann völlig am Ziel vorbei geschossen (denn der Dorsch Bestand ist trotz extrems gekürzter - theoretischer - Anglerfänge völlig platt) und durch den Fehlschuss hat man nebenbei den Angeltourismus an der Küste gleich mit abgeschossen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (23. März 2022)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> In der Familie kommt Seefisch besser an als südostniedersächsischer Süßwasserbewohner.


Dito aber ich gleiche das einfach anders aus. 
Seefisch gibt es als Filet "natur" gebraten, mal paniert und auch mal im Backofen in Tomatensoße oder überbacken.
Süßwasserfisch verarbeite ich so gut wie immer zu Buletten für die Familie oder Freunde, dann schmecken die auch allen. Hier kann man je nach Eigengeschmack auch schön mit Gewürzen, Kräutern und Knobi spielen.


----------

